# WWE Discussion Thread



## amjath (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi WWE fans,

Instead of having separate thread for PPV [pay-per-view] like wrestlemania threads, here is a new thread to discuss WWE PPV's as well as Weekly episodes like RAW and Smackdown. Unlike PPV/show discussions other discussion can be included like discussing about WWE pro wrestling Rosters too.

Well BTW as Rajat pointed out in the other thread



> Ten Sports now telecast RAW , Smackdown on the same week as US and we get PPV on the next day after US telecast (or approx 12 hours) isn't that great news
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/170878-wrestlemania-29-fever-discussion-3.html#post1977652



^ Quoting this because few may know about this and others may not

Upcoming pay-per-view schedule for 2013


DateEventVenueCitySeptember 15, 2013Night of ChampionsJoe Louis ArenaDetroit, MichiganOctober 6, 2013Over the LimitFirst Niagara CenterBuffalo, New YorkOctober 27, 2013Hell in a CellAmerican Airlines ArenaMiami, FloridaNovember 24, 2013Survivor SeriesTD GardenBoston, MassachusettsDecember 15, 2013TLC: Tables, Ladders & ChairsToyota CenterHouston, Texas


PS: Guys who wants to discuss that WWE is fake, Please go away from this thread. Yes we all know that WWE is scripted. Thats why it is WW*E* [E-Entertainment]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ me too saved lot of bandwidth but advertisement in between is what bothering me. U talking about last match, what about first match bro? I like the first than the second.
> 
> BTW cena match



Wasnt able to see the first as I accidentally went to the channel and to my surprise the PPV was airing , almost 1 hr had passed when I started.
Plus in above table you missed Summerslam (August 18).

John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan For WWE Championship @ Summerslam.
YES!YES!YES!
*fi.somethingawful.com/safs/titles/3e/92/00171694.0001.gif


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes we all know that WWE is scripted. Thats why it is WW*E* [E-Entertainment]



Good..


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan For WWE Championship @ Summerslam.



Bryan ll put up a heck of a match, there is no doubt in that. But with Cena  Cena ll spoil it


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 18, 2013)

CM Punk is the best.

\m/


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone saw this week's raw. Daniel Bryan and Antonio Cesaro gave one heck of a match. I have never seen a match like this in raw before


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Anyone saw this week's raw. Daniel Bryan and Antonio Cesaro gave one heck of a match. I have never seen a match like this in raw before



missed , will watch in repeat / highlight shows .


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> missed , will watch in repeat / highlight shows .



See ten sports Tomorrow


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2013)

What the hell did I just saw in Summerslam

Crowd erupted twists all over


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2013)

Incredible best vs beast match


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 20, 2013)

Will watch Tommorow !  Have seen no results .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2013)

the legend killer, Randy Orton is wwe champ again


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 21, 2013)

Heel turn for orton. Poor Daniel Bryan. NO NO NO!


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Heel turn for orton. Poor Daniel Bryan. NO NO NO!



I want to see Heel like legacy or a heel similar to Orton vs HHH. Anyone remember the latter one (beat down through the windows etc)


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2013)

BTW cena is out for 4 to 6 months due to surgery. Might be ready for RR I guess


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> I want to see Heel like legacy or a heel similar to Orton vs HHH. Anyone remember the latter one (beat down through the windows etc)



Yes i remember that and also orton kissing Stephenie in front of handcuffed triple h.


----------



## amjath (Aug 22, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Yes i remember that and also orton kissing Stephenie in front of handcuffed triple h.



Really! I missed it


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> Really! I missed it



I saw it !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> I want to see Heel like legacy or a heel similar to Orton vs HHH. Anyone remember the latter one (beat down through the windows etc)



This got high ratings for the show.

Loved when HHH broke in Orton's house


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2013)

Electric opening this raw. Wow I got goosebumps when his music hits


----------



## amjath (Dec 12, 2013)

Bumpchika bump

Epic Slammy award Raw show took place at Seattle which is a home town of Daniel Bryan. So you know that would have happened  Epic Raw


----------



## sandeep410 (Dec 12, 2013)

wwe is incredibly booring now. I fell asleep when watching it. It used to be great back in attitude era with austin, rock. Now show is just sh!t


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2013)

Faaaaake!!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone playing WWE 2K14???


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watched WrestleMania XIX.Amazing PPV . Ive been watching WWE of 2002-2003 all episodes Smackdown and RAw its so much better than today's crap.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 23, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> watched wrestlemania xix.amazing ppv . Ive been watching wwe of 2002-2003 all episodes smackdown and raw its so much better than today's crap.



true !


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Watched WrestleMania XIX.Amazing PPV . Ive been watching WWE of 2002-2003 all episodes Smackdown and RAw its so much better than today's crap.



What era is that? Attitude?
Honestly today's event is so bad, it's because of poor script, poor acting, and everything is predictable.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> What era is that? Attitude?
> Honestly today's event is so bad, it's because of poor script, poor acting, and everything is predictable.



Its called the Ruthless Agression Era during which Stephanie was Smackdown's GM and Eric Bischoff was RAW's GM.The storylines,acting and everything is great.I mean guys like Jeff Hardy,Dudley Boyz,,Jericho,Michaels,HHH,Brock Lesnar,Kurt Angle,Chris Benoit,Eddie Guerrerro,Rock,Austin,Goldberg,Booker T etc all were awesome.So much talent.Even John Cena was awesome in those days.


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Its called the Ruthless Agression Era during which Stephanie was Smackdown's GM and Eric Bischoff was RAW's GM.The storylines,acting and everything is great.I mean guys like Jeff Hardy,Dudley Boyz,,Jericho,Michaels,HHH,Brock Lesnar,Kurt Angle,Chris Benoit,Eddie Guerrerro,Rock,Austin,Goldberg,Booker T etc all were awesome.So much talent.Even John Cena was awesome in those days.



Yeah john cena intro himself as ruthless aggression, but now he is fit only to sleep in the ring. Watch carefully in Royal rumble matches lol.
Father of Thuganomics was good too


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2013)

The animal is baaaaack.
Batista to Return to WWE Programming in January (via *ble.ac/teamstream-) *teamstre.am/19c2uAR


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> The animal is baaaaack.
> Batista to Return to WWE Programming in January (via Team Stream App from Bleacher Report) Batista to Return to WWE Programming in January | Bleacher Report



to promote guardians ? 



amjath said:


> The animal is baaaaack.
> Batista to Return to WWE Programming in January (via *ble.ac/teamstream-) *teamstre.am/19c2uAR



to promote guardians ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> to promote guardians ?
> 
> to promote guardians ?



He will but he is going to be a part timer it seems


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 25, 2013)

wwe claims full time...promoting guardians already??


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope he doesn't cry like a baby in wheelchair this time again.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 10, 2014)

lets see what he had learn all these years in mma....


----------



## amjath (Apr 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Wwe payback.. AJ Styles..



why do you think WWE gives the title to a new comer. The authority story line with title will break.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2016)

amjath said:


> why do you think WWE gives the title to a new comer. The authority story line with title will break.


Ohh, new thread.. Don't know about it.. Not searched for it..
All of a sudden I start hating Roman.. It feels like nobody is interesting except some old (except some like lesnar, cesaro, kevin owens)
Wrestlemania was also bad..
Seth Rollins was there at least for entertainment, I think he will come back in money in the bank..
I like rock btw.


----------



## ratul (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP Chyna.:sad_NF:


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ohh, new thread.. Don't know about it.. Not searched for it..
> All of a sudden I start hating Roman.. It feels like nobody is interesting except some old (except some like lesnar, cesaro, kevin owens)
> Wrestlemania was also bad..
> Seth Rollins was there at least for entertainment, I think he will come back in money in the bank..
> I like rock btw.



People don't want to see Roman as main card. He just doesn't fit. He is like big show, big mammoth but not title contender material for long run.

Wrestle-mania's every match was sloppy, undertaker's match was very kiddo type. Shane McMahon is sort of gimmickry as of now.

Seth Rollins' unexpected injury is the issue for the break in story line.

- - - Updated - - -



ratul said:


> RIP Chyna.:sad_NF:



At 45 that's bad and mystery


----------

